# Monitor suggestion needed



## monster123 (May 4, 2011)

I wanted to buy a 22" monitor for gaming. Can anybody suggest a good monitor for $2oo.
Thanks.


----------



## Funtoss (May 4, 2011)

are you looking at LCD or LED monitors?


----------



## monster123 (May 7, 2011)

led monitor...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

is this right?








or is it something to do with my computer?

do you want 120hz for 3d etc or just a normal one?


----------



## monster123 (May 7, 2011)

normal one

it should be best...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

this is your selection you'd get from newegg

 Computer Hardware, Monitors, LCD Monitors, 22", 1...

i'm assuming your in the US from the way you use $


----------



## monster123 (May 7, 2011)

wid 2ms response time n 10000:1 contrast ratio


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

i must say Monitors are the only area of pc's where you US users are charged more then us UK users

5ms response time -http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824160047

just to let you know most 2ms monitors are actually just number changing by manufacturers if you really want response time lower then 5 your gonna have to pay for it

EDIT: I can't find you any 2ms monitors in that price range anyway


----------

